# Vidéo imovie et iCloud



## Johnditjohn (12 Avril 2019)

bonjour à tous merci de m’accueillir dans ce forum.

Je vous expose mon problème :

J’ai fait des mini clips avec iMovie 

J’ai une Apple TV que j’utilise dans mon local commercial, elle passe une playlist de ma musique et de clips achetés sur  iTunes  avec économiseur d’ecran « affiches de films »

J’aimerais ajouter à cette playlist des clips persos d’imovie, mais opération impossible.

Si vous avez une solution, je vous en remercie d’avance

Cordialement


----------

